

My iPhone App with the Boring Icon is out - lookatpete
http://lookatpete.com/cinematic-3-boring-icon-released

======
aoprisan
what do you use to build it? is it a native app or sencha-style?

~~~
lookatpete
It's a native app built in XCode. Except for the navigation bar background and
icons, it's all drawn manually in the app. I found it to result in a much
faster experience.

One change I didn't mention in the post is that I finally moved from ASIHTTP
to AFNetworking for my networking library. That's significantly faster as well

